# Can a chicken live without a head? Mike did...



## VARNYARD (Nov 23, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.chickflickthefilm.com/about.htm">http://www.chickflickthefilm.com/about.htm</a><!-- m -->

Proof: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=chicken%20lives%20without%20a%20head">http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8 ... 20a%20head</a><!-- m -->

Now what do you guys think about that?

And great music too: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.chickflickthefilm.com/video/Player1.html?vwidth=640&vheight=480&myfile=musicvid02.flv">http://www.chickflickthefilm.com/video/ ... cvid02.flv</a><!-- m -->


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2008)

thats nuts!! :shock: how???? :shock:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2008)

hoosier said:


> thats nuts!! :shock: how???? :shock:



I do not know how he lived, but the fact is he did.


----------

